# Does Smoked Meat cause Cancer?



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2014)

I stumbled across this video on whether Liquid snoke causes Cancer. While the study determined you would have to drink A LOT of the stuff to cause an issue, futher studies of consuming actually smoked meat may be a problem. The discussion of the issue with smoke and cancer is at the end, the study showed that Smoked Chicken has a big impact on DNA/Cellular changes but according to the study, Smoked Salmon is damn near DEADLY! See what you think. I take all " Studies " with a Grain of Salt, but is true this is a bit scary...JJ


----------



## disco (Jul 18, 2014)

This video is the worst kind of science reporting.

It reports individual findings of studies out of context and cobbles them together. The only real way to make a determination of the safety of any food stuff is an extended controlled study of the food and its effect over time. There has been some indicators that grilled and smoked food does increase the exposure to carcinogens and that there is an increased cancer risk indicated but nothing as dramatic as this video suggests.

If you believe this kind of science reporting, cancer was on the verge of being cured decades ago, wine is good for you, and stout is good for pregnant women. 

As in all things, moderation, balance and skepticism are all a good choice.

Disco


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 18, 2014)

I agree, I thought this was amusing...JJ


----------



## oldeboone (Jul 19, 2014)

I remember years ago they decided the artificial sweetener Saccarin caused cancer in laboratory rats. What they neglected to tell you was the fed them about three times their body weight of it !!! Ernie


----------



## flash (Jul 19, 2014)

When you get right down to it. What doesn't?


----------



## oldeboone (Jul 19, 2014)

If I die from my smoked meat, at least I'll die happy!!!! Ernie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep...I think most of us know this. Just as (cigarettes) smokers know their habit is not good for them. But they still smoke.

Between sauces and beans loaded with whole cups of sugar and sought after bark on our meats (which is burnt heavily smoked meat) I always thought it wouldn't be botulism killing me.

Now I have to cut this short: the pelicle on my sockeye salmon is almost formed and those beans won't smoke themselves. (No sugar in these...can't stand sweet beans).


----------



## trikefreak (Jul 19, 2014)

I gave up using blow driers to avoid cancer, but won't give up my smoked meats.


----------



## venture (Jul 19, 2014)

Chef Jimmy, did you mean to put this in the jokes forum?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2014)

I always figured the worst thing is Well Done or Burned meat on the grill.

That shouldn't affect any of us "Low & Slow" Meat Smokers!!!

Bear


----------

